# Huffy slingshot 3 speed rebuild questions



## hashbrown (Jun 14, 2017)

I picked this up a few years ago and finally got around to cleaning and greasing it back to its former glory. My question is what all isn't original or at least period correct? Rear caliper is a little suspect but I can't find much info on these. And I know the sissy bar can't be right but would it for sure have a tall sissy bar or could it have been a short? And I can't seem to get the 3 speed cable to not rub the chain guard. Is this normal for these rails? Thanks guys!


----------



## hashbrown (Jun 14, 2017)

Thought the old oil city bicycle license for 1974-75 was pretty cool. Oil city Is just 20 minutes from where I live now and was where I was born actually. Haha and what year would this serial number make it?


----------



## morton (Jun 15, 2017)

Just from looking at the pix, is it possible to rotate the cable stop toward the front at bit so that the cable runs in back of the chain guard between the guard and the frame rail?  Looks like there may be a gap there but can't see if there is one at the bottom.


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 15, 2017)

Your bike has original parts except that rear brake. I believe it should be a Excell brake arms. It is a 1972 from the serial number. The number before the letter in the serial number tells the year. 1970 was the last year they used tall sissy bars. Cool bike in great shape!


----------



## hashbrown (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks guys. .. I'll check on the cable routing behind the chain guard but the other pics of these I see all seem to have them in the front. And I'll have to find a Excel Grand prix caliper to match the excel raceur up front. Still think this may have a aftermarket sissy tho due to the odd gap between the seat and bar. Approximately 1/4 inch gap on each side showing the seat bolts threads.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jun 18, 2017)

Kool bike!

Check the '72 Huffy catalog that is the seat and sissy bar that came on the bike. The plastic bushings between the seat and sissy bar are factory. I restored one of these bikes along with a fantasy 5 speed twin stick bike about 15 years ago. My bikes ended up in the NE Musclebike Museum for a time. I see someone switched out the factory sissy bar on the 3 speed and added the Bronco springer model.

https://www.google.com/search?q=1972+Huffy+Slingshot+NE+Muscle+Bike&sa=X&rlz=1C1CAFA_enUS668US668&tbm=isch&imgil=GBJ4X18OhVy7HM%3A%3Bk-TPnAa0u6TgaM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.nemusclebikes.com%252Fbc22.php&source=iu&pf=m&fir=GBJ4X18OhVy7HM%3A%2Ck-TPnAa0u6TgaM%2C_&usg=__mWRY5NIbbcP6KRmHqvwJZhhCv-U=&biw=1280&bih=918&ved=0ahUKEwjT5PWPocfUAhXJMj4KHVxXDlMQyjcILQ&ei=tl9GWdOxOsnl-AHcrrmYBQ#imgrc=GBJ4X18OhVy7HM:

* I am looking for one of those 16" x 1-3/8" front wheels for a junker I am working on.....


----------



## hashbrown (Jun 18, 2017)

That makes sense now. ... I'm missing the plastic bushings on mine. ... I'll rig up something in the mean time. That's cool tho! That museum still going then?


----------



## ozzynut2 (Jun 20, 2017)

I might have a rear brake for your bike. Will have to look when i have more time this weekend.


----------



## hashbrown (Jun 20, 2017)

Awesome, thanks! Let me know when you get to look.


----------



## hashbrown (Jul 6, 2017)

A few more pics of it more recently. Had some bare spots on the frame but not bad. Also had one of the front spokes break on me. Was pretty upset about that. Tried doing a very light truing adjustment on the front and it broke. Also I tried putting the shifter came behind the chain guard but would not clear the back. Was very close tho. 
I rode it just 100 feet up the road past the local bar and some guys went NUTS over this thing! It's a serious head Turner.


----------

